# What CPT code is used for ankle arthroscopy with joint release?



## jhofler (Mar 16, 2017)

What CPT code is used for ankle arthroscopy with joint release?


----------



## AlanPechacek (Mar 16, 2017)

I am not certain what your physician meant by "Joint Release" without seeing the Postoperative Diagnosis and/or the Description of Procedure.  The term "implies" the release &/or removal of intra-articular scarring or adhesions (if present), and the release &/or removal of synovial & capsular scarring for a joint contracture resulting from a previous event.  The CPT code that most closely would describe this would be 29898:  Arthroscopic, Ankle, extensive debridement, which I would say would require the treatment of the anterior, medial, lateral, and posterior compartments of the joint.  Anything less would be 29897:  Arthroscopic, Ankle, limited debridement.  I would say that Partial Synovectomy (29895) would probably be less of a procedure than was actually done.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D. 
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

